# Let's see your splitter



## bsruther

Here's mine. It's a Bolens 8 ton I bought at Lowe's for a little over 500 dollars. It's not real fast, but it's really easy for one person to use since I put it on a trailer.


----------



## Elderthewelder

pics of my DR 6 ton. Have  only split about 6 cord with it so far, mix of oak,fir,maple(soft),pine,hemlock. so far so good


----------



## abj1969

heres my powertek


----------



## bmwbj

Speeco, Used rental from Home Depot I bought.  Can't kill this thing...


----------



## gweldgen

Custom made -rehabbed in May '08


----------



## Dill

I should have zoomed in more.
Northern Star 3pth on a 62 IH 606.


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

It's about a 10lb, 1 Manpower unit.  Purchased at Menards about 6 years ago, I've run about 10-15 full cords through it.


----------



## savageactor7

Wow...that's a lot of wood to do by hand Matt. I take it you do a little bit each day like part of an exercise program?


----------



## Skippydo

It looks small but it is mighty.  It has no trouble splitting the log that is sitting on it.  

This splitter is electric with no noise.  Runs on 110 and is easy to store.

Cost under $500.00.


----------



## Highbeam

This thing qualifies for the do as I say and not as I do award. 9 cords this year.


----------



## MotoBoyMatt

I'm assuming that's a 540, and not a 1000 RPM PTO


----------



## fattyfat1

1960's something. unknown make and model brought back from the dead.


----------



## Highbeam

MotoBoyMatt said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that's a 540, and not a 1000 RPM PTO



Actually it is both 540 and 1000, the lever can select either speed. I run the 540 gear when splitting but the engine RPMs are loafing along at half of PTO RPM so it is only spinning at say 270RPM. This saves fuel, is much quieter, and the loafing engine seems to calm my nerves and allow me to be less twitchy than when she's spun way up. The screw action is plenty powerful with 30 HP engine (at half speed) on the other end.

It also makes moving the splitter pretty easy. Note the tracks in the foreground. This photo is only 4.5 cords of douglas fir.


----------



## bsruther

That's a nice pile of wood.


----------



## triptester

Home made, operator comfort and mobility were the main reasons for the design.


----------



## flewism

I  have a genetic TSC 22 ton Huskee .  I've had it for three years, and done about 18 cords with it total without any problem. 
I added my $0 splitter tray to it, built out of scrap.   I only have used the splitter with the tray once and this is a major improvement


----------



## raybonz

triptester said:
			
		

> Home made, operator comfort and mobility were the main reasons for the design.



Very well thought ergonomically correct design

Ray


----------



## YZF1R

triptester said:
			
		

> Home made, operator comfort and mobility were the main reasons for the design.



I like the simple but ingénues way of coming up with a log lift. That's something completely different that I haven’t seen before.

Steve


----------



## heatwise

the brave e z split. prior to this i split by hand, i prefer a small sledge and a few wedges around , i found this mini splitter when i was shopping for bar oil. it became handy as i would go to my sisters farm and help her split wood from time to time. it fits in my car, and has done a bunch of work. i had to have  the wedge re-welded back on after it met its match with a piece of oak i thought would open up.it does only have 8 tons but is great for what i need it to do. also switched out the wheels from an old lawnmower. oh , that's a little tykes plastic chair, more comfortable than end grain log seat. pete


----------



## Corey

My homemade splitter.  4x24 ram, 6.5HP, 11GPM pump, 19 ton capacity @ redline, 17 ton operating.  It hauls around like a two-wheeled cart.   Pic is from a few years ago...right now, it's buried in a pile of elm!


----------



## Shipper50

Here is my Huskee 22 with the table from ebay. My neighbor had his land logged and I was cutting and splitting the good stuff that day.

Shipper


----------



## ATVriderINmass

I have a Ryobi electric splitter and love it! I think it's 4 ton.  Here's a video of it in action ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4g2sI__qHU


----------



## crs7200

mine


----------



## Stephen in SoKY

Here's my 3 ph cantilever splitter on my JD 2240. Cycle time of around 3 seconds as it uses a 4X8 cylinder.


----------



## kenny chaos

The Angry Beaver-


----------



## Jags

I guess I am gonna have to come up with a name for mine now. :lol: 

Home built electric start with log lifter.


----------



## thewoodlands

Here is our American CLS Vertical/Horizontal 24 ton splitter.



Zap


----------



## kenny chaos

Jags said:
			
		

> I guess I am gonna have to come up with a name for mine now. :lol:
> 
> Home built electric start with log lifter.




How about;  Hoemee, Homey, Homesplitz, BuiltRong, Karate Chopper, the HBESwLL, Marylin, Ram 1, Mister Stochio, please send $3.75 for an additional six ideas.

Please let us know what you decide if you name it.


----------



## Jags

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Please let us know what you decide if you name it.



How about "the Jagsersizer"???


----------



## kenny chaos

Jags said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know what you decide if you name it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about "the Jagsersizer"???
Click to expand...



Send the $3.75.


----------



## Jags

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know what you decide if you name it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about "the Jagsersizer"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Send the $3.75.
Click to expand...


I came up with THAT one.  NO MONEY FOR YOU!


----------



## kenny chaos

Jags said:
			
		

> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know what you decide if you name it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about "the Jagsersizer"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Send the $3.75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I came up with THAT one.  NO MONEY FOR YOU!
Click to expand...



Did I at least inspire you?  I'm so hungry, and then there's my boy, Little Johnny No Shoes, and the wife needs the implants, and how will we make it through the winter with no Super Cedars, plus I gotta stock up on the Canadian Hunter.  Don't be shellfish. :down:


----------



## Jags

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenny chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know what you decide if you name it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about "the Jagsersizer"???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Send the $3.75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I came up with THAT one.  NO MONEY FOR YOU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did I at least inspire you?  I'm so hungry, and then there's my boy, Little Johnny No Shoes, and the wife needs the implants, and how will we make it through the winter with no Super Cedars, plus I gotta stock up on the Canadian Hunter.  Don't be shellfish. :down:
Click to expand...


Stop carping on me. :coolsmirk:


----------



## kenny chaos

Okay, enough goofin' off.
Send the money and I'll put "Jagsersizer" in the register.


----------



## fossil

Man, you guys sound crabby.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER

A good sized standing dead Ash in the 27Ton last Jan.

WoodButcher


----------



## ccwhite

Homemade. 16hp, electric start, 16gpm, 24" stroke, 7 second cycle. Binford 6100.


----------



## LLigetfa

Mine has undergone several mods.  Here's a pic after the umbrella mod.






After the side table mod.






After the short-stop mod.


----------



## raybonz

ccwhite said:
			
		

> Homemade. 16hp, electric start, 16gpm, 24" stroke, 7 second cycle. Binford 6100.



Hey Charlie,
Great job on that innovative splitter you built! From a maintenance standpoint it should be much easier to service plus with the engine located away from the splitter section I would think it would last longer too..

Ray


----------



## raybonz

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Mine has undergone several mods.  Here's a pic after the umbrella mod.



Great looking splitter you have there!

Ray


----------



## Jamess67

I built this last winter. Works great. Since added another work table on the operator side.


----------



## fbelec

hey LL that umbrella idea is the best thing since slice bread. i'm going to have to steal that idea. i burnt the top of my bald head my times splittin.


----------



## 5654684

My splitter.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Here is my splitter. It is between the wood stacks. Picture was taken last Christmas.


----------



## SimpleManLance

here is my GF and my free wood splitter. its probably a 15 ton but splits pretty much everything i cut down. im almost positive the crank bearings are going because the motor viborates like crazy. but as long as it keeps starting i(and GF) keep splitting with it.


----------



## Hansson

My spliters


----------



## fbelec

nice setup hansson.


----------



## HeatsTwice

These are mine. The one on the right I use for free (actually I fix what ever is broken on it before I return it).  Its got a 11 hp briggs and a 5 inch cylinder. It must be a 28 - 32 ton.  The one on the left has an 8 hp Honda GX and is a 25 ton I bought for $435 used.


----------

